# ¿Existen reles de estado solido con salida DC?



## yukardo (May 28, 2009)

Saludos

Estoy realizando un sistema en el cual uso reles de estado solido. El problema es que a la salida del rele estoy conectando una tensión DC, cuando desactivo la entrada del rele la salida permanece activa.

Al parecer debe haber un cruce por cero para que el rele se desactive.

Mi pregunta es ¿existen reles de estado solido con salida DC? o tengo que cambiarme a los reles convensionales.

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 28, 2009)

Para que usas el relé de estado sólido, por que en si hay conmutadores de estado sólido como el CD4016 de tecnología CMOS.


----------



## Daoíz (May 28, 2009)

Si existen relés de estado solido de corriente continua, yo uso unos de la marca WATLOW.

Para diferenciarles, la salida del relé debe tener signo (por lo menos la marca WATLOW), + donde se conecta la fuente de dc y - donde está la salida a la carga.


----------



## marioxcc (May 28, 2009)

¿Por que no usas transistores de efecto de campo de compuerta aislada o transistores bipolares de compuerta aislada?


----------



## Daoíz (May 28, 2009)

En que se diferencian los transistores bipolares de los transistores bipolares de compuerta aislada?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2009)

En el precio...jajjajja
El nombre habitual es IGBT

basicamente es un mosfet que controla a un transistor bipolar normal, imaginate una configuracion darlington.

Auna las ventajas del control por tension con la rapidez de los bipolares.


Normalmente los reles de estado solido suelen ser para corriente alterna y dentro del encapsulado hay un triac o dos tiristores en antiparalelo. El problema de los tiristores y triacs es que una vez "cebados" quedan como realimentados y la unica forma de desconectarlos es cortar la corriente de alguna forma, paso por cero.


Si la carga es normalilla y trabaja en DC puedes utilizar un mosfet, es muy sencillo y es barato, los tipicos mosfets llegan hasta 800V y 10A.

Para activalos solo es necesario aplicarles una tension de 5 a 12V , no hay mas secretos.


----------



## Daoíz (May 28, 2009)

OK, se cual son los IGBT.

No les conocia por ese nombre


----------



## marioxcc (May 28, 2009)

IGFET es el acrónimo de Insulated Gate Field Effect Transistor.
IGBT es el acrónimo de Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor.
MOSFET es el acrónimo de Metal Oxide Semiconductor Field Effect Transistor.


----------



## yukardo (May 28, 2009)

Si ya consegui los reles de DC, pense que no existian.


----------

